# TaylorMade & adidas testing day - UPDATE



## PaulOHagan (Feb 21, 2013)

Apologies for the delay on this. In order for us to put together the type of content we are looking for (detailed analysis and feedback) we needed to make sure all of the head and shaft options were available to be made on the day. *I can now confirm that the fitting and testing will take place on March the 15th at Wentworth. Rather than just a driver and shoe fitting four forum members will be kitted out with a driver, fairway woods, irons, balls and the new adizero shoes. We will be looking for testing and video feedback for everything so it will be a full day but certainly worthwhile. There will also be one or two memorable suprises to add to the experience. Due to some inexplicable technical problems on my computer all of your entries have disappeared. If you would like to be considered please send (or resend) your entry. Below is the original post for those who didn't see it first time round. I will pick four people at the end of next week *

As ever with a TaylorMade launch there have been some very interesting discussions on here about the new products. It's always fascinating to follow how opinions develop as info and images are released.

I would like to open up an opportunity for a group of forum members to experience some detailed testing with TaylorMade and adidas and have the chance to provide some feedback on video and the GM forum. This will all take place at Wentworth in January and the day will feature a number of other unique elements that we are currently working on. 

I am looking to recruit as wide a range of golfers and opinions as possible for this feature. If you are cynical about recent launches and would like the chance to question experts and engineers then please don't hesitate to apply. Equally if you are a dedicated TaylorMade/adidas player then your opinion will also help form part of what should be an interesting day. 

Applicants will need to make their own way to Wentworth and back. If you would like to apply send the below details to paul_o'hagan@ipcmedia.com with the title TaylorMade & adidas testing...

Name:
Forum name:
Handicap:
Age:
Contact number: 
Home club:
Current driver:
Current shoes:
Why you would like to be considered:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks again Paul for this great opportunity ..


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 21, 2013)

What an opportunity and a huge prize for the winners :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 21, 2013)

it sounds like a great opportunity for the lucky 4.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 21, 2013)

Mods, can you delete this thread now as my application is in.

That is all.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 21, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Mods, can you delete this thread now as my application is in.

That is all.



Click to expand...

Err NO :ears:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 21, 2013)

In! 

Would absolutely love to win this, keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 21, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err NO :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Damn you Phil !! Good luck to all then... Grr! 

Worth a shot wasn't it! This opportunity is made for a fanboi like me!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 21, 2013)

in for a penny etc. Never used TM gear so theres alway a 1st time for everything :thup:
I know my cally in stiff dont suit but unless I win the lottery or win one of these things then they stay in the bag 

good luck all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2013)

Re-entered


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 21, 2013)

Would have loved to have entered, but current hand injury rules me out of any golf for at least another month...


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 21, 2013)

Put my name in the hat :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow it just got better! That's sounds amazing chance. Email about to be resent and EVERYTHING crossed for the next week!! :lol:

Thanks GM yet again!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 21, 2013)

Will be re-entering shortly. Thanks for a cracking opportunity


----------



## drawboy (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't be bothered re entering. Good luck to all the winners.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 21, 2013)

RE-entering NOW  Been waiting for a brilliant opportunity like this. i


----------



## m9wst (Feb 21, 2013)

cracking opportunity, i am in.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds like a great opportunity and will be, as always, a great day for the winners. I'm pretty happy with my bag at the moment so feel my application if selected would take the opportunity away from someone else.

Good luck all who enter, il wait for something Titleist or Nike


----------



## Siren (Feb 21, 2013)

Put my name in the hat...would be silly not to really.

Good luck to everyone who enters


----------



## stevelev (Feb 21, 2013)

Entered and everything crossed, I can feel lady luck coming my way...............

Oh no It's just HID............


----------



## shewy (Feb 21, 2013)

Put my name in as well,great opportunity for the winners.
Good luck everyone


----------



## Scouser (Feb 21, 2013)

Im in 





:rofl:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 21, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			Rather than just a driver and shoe fitting four forum members will be kitted out with a driver, fairway woods, irons, balls and the new adizero shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Cant believe you dont get a putter oo:


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 21, 2013)

Email sent thank you


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2013)

Would have loved to have been in on this but can't make that day regardless.


----------



## MGL (Feb 21, 2013)

Entered. From being a TM user some years back I am now very sceptical of most of the claims TM make in their marketing. I get to test and use a variety of different products through my work but I am willing to go into this with an open mind if selected.

If I am selected, I will happily donate all products to the Help the Heroes charity.


----------



## Joff (Feb 22, 2013)

Entered! Good luck to everyone, but not as much as I wish myself :d


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 22, 2013)

It's an 800 mile round trip for me, so I don't think I'll enter.

Even so, with the prize on offer I was sorely tempted.

Good luck to those that enter :thup: I'm sure it'll be a fabulous experience.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in too, I reckon they need a female opinion.


----------



## SimonC (Feb 22, 2013)

Entered too. Good luck to everyone, another great opportunity.


----------



## mikeb4 (Feb 22, 2013)

nothing to lose, everything to gain


----------



## Lollfred (Feb 22, 2013)

Good luck to the 4 that win .....


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2013)

What an amazing opportunity - thanks GM! Have re-entered and will have everything crossed hoping that I am one of the lucky ones!!


----------



## moogie (Feb 22, 2013)

PieMan said:



			What an amazing opportunity - thanks GM! Have re-entered and will have everything crossed hoping that I am one of the lucky ones!!
		
Click to expand...


Ditto


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 22, 2013)

moogie said:



			Ditto
		
Click to expand...

Ditto Ditto


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2013)

TM are a bunch of sheisters who make up ridiculous claims for their equipment when all they are doing is jacking the lofts and making the shafts longer.  And they call their clubs and balls the the most stupid names which are obviously aimed at teenagers.  And Adidas shoes never fit.

Hold on, what's that, a free set of clubs and shoes you say??????

Well I never believed all that, and anything I posted over and over again on the various TM threads was obviously done in jest, I mean I never meant it. #hypocrites


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 22, 2013)

So you get kitted out with all TM stuff, fitted for you? for free?
And spend the day testing them?


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in!!!!!! What a day out that would be!!


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 22, 2013)

4 out of how many? gotta be at least billion by now


----------



## stevelev (Feb 22, 2013)

Have any lucky peeps been selected yet, or by the end of the week to make a decisions did Paul mean Sunday.....ooooh the waiting


----------



## stevelev (Feb 22, 2013)

Next week D'oh. Maybe get my eyes tested, that's where the problem lies, nothing to do with swing mechanics lol


----------



## Master-putter (Feb 22, 2013)

Sooooooooo tempted, but its about 3 hours drive away and i can't drive as im only 16     any chance of me getting picked but it being in suffolk or norfolk? Cheers, and good luck to all who enter, can i hide in your car? 

Master-putter


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd drive a million miles to do anyting to do with golf, it's not as thoough its on another planet


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 22, 2013)

Thrown my hat (back) into the ring as well, cheers GM. I was very interested when I sent the first entry but now that the irons and fairways are included as well this is a superb opportunity.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 23, 2013)

Master-putter said:



			Sooooooooo tempted, but its about 3 hours drive away and i can't drive as im only 16     any chance of me getting picked but it being in suffolk or norfolk? Cheers, and good luck to all who enter, can i hide in your car? 

Master-putter
		
Click to expand...

Its 2 hr drive for me, but ill find me way there if im lucky enough


----------



## mattdeeks (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm in, cracking opportunity........


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm in, again :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 23, 2013)

Can't make the rearranged date. Gutted


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

stevelev said:



			Have any lucky peeps been selected yet, or by the end of the week to make a decisions did Paul mean Sunday.....ooooh the waiting
		
Click to expand...

I read it as the 1st March


----------



## Jackooo (Feb 23, 2013)

What an opportunity - entered!! Good luck.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 23, 2013)

The date is 15th march right if im lucky enough to be picked?


----------



## Midnight (Feb 23, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			The date is 15th march right if im lucky enough to be picked?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate 15th of March


----------



## stevelev (Feb 23, 2013)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'd drive a million miles to do anyting to do with golf, it's not as thoough its on another planet
		
Click to expand...

Is that another timgolfy esq quote, driving 300 yards yes, a million is a bit much


----------



## stevelev (Feb 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I read it as the 1st March
		
Click to expand...

That was were my second post, letting everyone know I had a dopey minute was posted.. Looks like you had one and posted before reading it  hahaha


----------



## Scouser (Feb 23, 2013)

stevelev said:



			That was were my second post, letting everyone know I had a dopey minute was posted.. Looks like you had one and posted before reading it  hahaha

Click to expand...

I don't do dopey minutes... Mine last month's


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 23, 2013)

Who is the furthest and closest to Wentworth 
Walsall West Midlands for me
about 100 miles away


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 24, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Who is the furthest and closest to Wentworth
		
Click to expand...

26miles for me ... Just a quick run down the m3


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 24, 2013)

293 miles according to google maps oo:


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Feb 24, 2013)

424 miles for me.. would love the chance to be part of this.. so, well worth the travelling.. its my step daughters birthday on 15th March, but she'll have other birthdays. I might not get the chance to do anything like this again..


----------



## Stuart_Wales (Feb 24, 2013)

Entered! This type of opportunity would be perfect timing for me!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 24, 2013)

I reckon it would be for most Stuart 

will be 4 very happy folk on whatever day its announced and the rest saying 'Have a great day' with pursed lips lol


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 24, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I reckon it would be for most Stuart 

will be 4 very happy folk on whatever day its announced and the rest saying 'Have a great day' with pursed lips lol
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that 4 lucky forumers will have the day of a lifetime, it would be nice to be one of the lucky ones though.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 24, 2013)

I Agree it will be a great day and hopefully paul will choose me


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 24, 2013)

I've already told the wife that by if some miracle I win then an overnighter is in order due to the long trek from Newcastle

Whoever wins, what an awesome offer from GM and taylormade/Adidas and sure it'll be a day to remember


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 24, 2013)

A mere 214 for me so my round trip about the same as your one way but 8hr drive to be part off a marvellous opportunity not to be missed.


----------



## mikeb4 (Feb 24, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Who is the furthest and closest to Wentworth 
Walsall West Midlands for me
about 100 miles away
		
Click to expand...

872 mile round trip but well worth it if lucky enough


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 24, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Who is the furthest and closest to Wentworth 
Walsall West Midlands for me
about 100 miles away
		
Click to expand...

 Bit of a trip for me but it would be worth it.. how far ? no idea ,,
would mean airport for bout 5am .. home maybe 10 pm ha ... 
but hey il give it a go ha


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 24, 2013)

Just a little 54 miles for me and i am revving to go


----------



## jpxpro (Feb 24, 2013)

13 hours round trip for me but totally worth it!!

if i had to id walk the 800 miles for this opportunity, thankfully i can drive tho


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2013)

I think you guys with mega miles to do, should stand down from the application, just think of your carbon footprint!! ;-) Wont someone think of the children!!!???!!

PS, its only 40 miles for me.. Hehehe!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I think you guys with mega miles to do, should stand down from the application, just think of your carbon footprint!! ;-) Wont someone think of the children!!!???!!

PS, its only 40 miles for me.. Hehehe!! 

Click to expand...

Much more of a commitment then for us, can be looked upon in a much more positive way


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Much more of a commitment then for us, can be looked upon in a much more positive way 

Click to expand...


LOL, paint it whichever way looks best!! whomever wins is going to be the envy of i would guess 98% of the forum!! (a couple of the Mizzy fanbois wont care)


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			LOL, paint it whichever way looks best!! whomever wins is going to be the envy of i would guess 98% of the forum!! (a couple of the Mizzy fanbois wont care)
		
Click to expand...

I hope Paul is reading of my consistent improvements at all these meets, could be great publicity for TaylorMade to be part of and share my continued success :smirk:


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 25, 2013)

Like me i think all the people who have entered will be keeping and eye on there inboxes all week , just hoping it will be them , me being ONE of them :mmm:  its going to be a long hopeful week.

I wonder how many have entered - too many i guess :angry:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			I hope Paul is reading of my consistent improvements at all these meets, could be great publicity for TaylorMade to be part of and share my continued success :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! sure they need some success after they only got third on the weekend at the match play, you would be much better advertising for them!! Would you have your face painted like the tour pros??

PS> I got some AG vouchers for my birthday at the weekend, the Mrs couldn't believe i was not there on Sunday spending them (i want and RBZ 2 hybrid) I told her i am not going until I hear from Paul!!! (or don't as is more likely!)


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			(a couple of the Mizzy fanbois wont care)
		
Click to expand...

I would love to know how many people who actually slate Taylormade products all the time on here have entered?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I would love to know how many people who actually slate Taylormade products all the time on here have entered?
		
Click to expand...

I know of a few...  

(and its not me, i am a TM fanboi and felt like i had cheated on my wife when i bought Vokeys and not ATV wedges!)


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I know of a few...  

Click to expand...

It does make me wonder how many of them still enter this as something is going for free, even though they hate Taylormade. I am not playing their irons at the minute as I fancied trying some blades out before getting my new irons and got these at a bargain price.

I love Taylormade kit, always have and always will.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I would love to know how many people who actually slate Taylormade products all the time on here have entered?
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			It does make me wonder how many of them still enter this as something is going for free, even though they hate Taylormade.
		
Click to expand...

People love free stuff! its human nature! I entered the cleveland irons one a few weeks ago.. Did i like cleveland irons? no idea, i didnt have an opinion on them as i didnt even know what models they had! but knew that they must have been decent, and being fitted would be a vast improvement for me over my off the shelf burner 2.0's... hence i applied.

Would be mega to get kitted out by TM though.... I need to leave this thread now... had a dream last night i had and new R1, RBZ2 fairways and hybrids and Rocketbladze tour irons... if it happens it happens! Good luck everyone!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

never used taylormade so cant comment, never had a white headed club either... considering I have previously had every other make available in some guise that takes some doing. Maybe its time for a bit of TM in my life 

Also nice to see my stats and know which shafts as after 2 years of chop and change I still havent got a clue


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck to the 4 lucky winners. Too far for me to travel. 

Saw the RocketBladez Tour irons at the weekend and they actually look pretty nice. 

Bit of thick top line but the head size and finish is good.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I would love to know how many people who actually slate Taylormade products all the time on here have entered?
		
Click to expand...

I didnt enter the cleveland one for that reason, have never slated cleveland , (or TM for the record ha) ,but  i asked myself,  if i walked into a shop & even if they were reduced  would i buy a set of cleveland ? answer was no .. so i opted out .. 

This i a superb offer tho & will make it a great start to the year for  4 members, so fingers crossed


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			People love free stuff! its human nature! I entered the cleveland irons one a few weeks ago.. Did i like cleveland irons? no idea, i didnt have an opinion on them as i didnt even know what models they had! but knew that they must have been decent, and being fitted would be a vast improvement for me over my off the shelf burner 2.0's... hence i applied.

Would be mega to get kitted out by TM though.... I need to leave this thread now... had a dream last night i had and new R1, RBZ2 fairways and hybrids and Rocketbladze tour irons... if it happens it happens! Good luck everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that I had a similar dream that got me all excited, but mine included the RBZ TP driver. Anyway must go got a sticky mess to clean up in the bed....


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Funny you should say that I had a similar dream that got me all excited, but mine included the RBZ TP driver. Anyway must go got a sticky mess to clean up in the bed....

Click to expand...

Hehehe! my wife thinks i have been dreaming of other woman! i had to re-assure her, no chance of that.. I dont have enough time to play as much golf as i want, let a lone another woman!!!!!!! what a waste of golf time that would be!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Would be mega to get kitted out by TM though.... I need to leave this thread now... had a dream last night i had and new R1, RBZ2 fairways and hybrids and Rocketbladze tour irons... if it happens it happens! Good luck everyone!
		
Click to expand...

seems a very popular dream on here at present! :lol:


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I dont have enough time to play as much golf as i want!
		
Click to expand...

That's you out then, not many ongoing reports to send back to them 

[Rooter reaches for the edit button before it times out] :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			That's you out then, not many ongoing reports to send back to them 

[Rooter reaches for the edit button before it times out] :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Damn! i set myself up there!!! 

Note to GM team (mainly Paul) i will leave my wife and play 5 times a week should i get kitted out! for sale, 1 old set of TM clubs, 3 kids and a wife.


PS. Thank god my wife doesn't come on here!! LOL


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 25, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Who is the furthest and closest to Wentworth 
Walsall West Midlands for me
about 100 miles away
		
Click to expand...

I'm about 15 miles away


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			I hope Paul is reading of my consistent improvements at all these meets, could be great publicity for TaylorMade to be part of and share my continued success :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, by playing in so many meets, you may have snookered yourself as this is the same date as the next Surrey Golf Tour event


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			for sale, a wife.
		
Click to expand...

As per forum rules no pics no sale!


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 25, 2013)

Apart from the obvious candidate I want to win .....me, you gotta think that 'TaylormadePhil' deserves a shout at it.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you think that lovely bloke paul is reading this thread?  and laughing at our  begging 

If he is pick me pick me


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Unfortunately, by playing in so many meets, you may have snookered yourself as this is the same date as the next Surrey Golf Tour event 

Click to expand...

I know, but I know what I would cancel, plenty more meets in the Surrey Tour, this is a once in a lifetime!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Damn! i set myself up there!!! 

Note to GM team (mainly Paul) i will leave my wife and play 5 times a week should i get kitted out! for sale, 1 old set of TM clubs, 3 kids and a wife.


PS. Thank god my wife doesn't come on here!! LOL
		
Click to expand...

My GF doesnt either but I left the mag open last month with my post about buying more irons drunk on ebay..... karma catches you out I tell thee!


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			It does make me wonder how many of them still enter this as something is going for free, even though they hate Taylormade. I am not playing their irons at the minute as I fancied trying some blades out before getting my new irons and got these at a bargain price.

I love Taylormade kit, always have and always will.
		
Click to expand...

I have entered though I haven't played Taylormade clubs since the original burner woods and irons came out. I personally think Mizuno irons and Titleist woods are better, and I told GM this, but I am happy to be proved wrong. Not holding my breath to be chosen though.:mmm:


----------



## Crow (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't like TaylorMade and from the number of posts on here questioning their performance claims and ethics I don't think I'm alone.

(I've not entered.   )


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 25, 2013)

never been chosen for anything like this and never been custom fitted properly so would love it.

i'm in


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 25, 2013)

is there anythink better in golf than being fitted with new taylormade clubs and outstanding looking shoes - i dont think so  Taylormade all the way for me   -never won any comps before so hoping my luck changes


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Feb 25, 2013)

HickoryShaft said:



			Apart from the obvious candidate I want to win .....me, you gotta think that 'TaylormadePhil' deserves a shout at it.

Click to expand...

thanks HickoryShaft. a very nice message, and much appreciated.. good luck to you and everyone else who has put there names in for this. 

I know for sure that I'll be checking my emails every 10 seconds or sooner throughout the day.


----------



## Joff (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know if Paul reads this, but if he does, he should also note, that the 15th is  exactly 1 week from my birthday. Just saying  And of course the fact my whole bag is Taylormade


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I would love to know how many people who actually slate Taylormade products all the time on here have entered?
		
Click to expand...

Not guilty on both counts m'lud


----------



## User20205 (Feb 25, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Not guilty on both counts m'lud 

Click to expand...

That's because you're a man of principle Gary 

Me on the other hand 

The op did say cynics could apply!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 25, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Who is the furthest and closest to Wentworth
		
Click to expand...

I'm about 10 miles from Wentworth.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 25, 2013)

richart said:



			I have entered though I haven't played Taylormade clubs since the original burner woods and irons came out. I personally think Mizuno irons and Titleist woods are better, and I told GM this, but I am happy to be proved wrong. Not holding my breath to be chosen though.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

NEither am I mate, I am never that lucky...


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 25, 2013)

TaylorMade are very good at making clubs, My problem is the actual claims they make about there clubs
I can get over the names they call there clubs  i only care about the numbers
If i was chosen would be fun to have the chance to see if its just words or if its backed up by numbers


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 26, 2013)

spawn_ukuk said:



			TaylorMade are very good at making clubs, My problem is the actual claims they make about there clubs
I can get over the names they call there clubs  i only care about the numbers
If i was chosen would be fun to have the chance to see if its just words or if its backed up by numbers
		
Click to expand...

But htat is what I love about Tayllormade is the fact that they give their clubs these names. Makes a lovely change from the usual old boring sterile numbers like most manufacturers use.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 26, 2013)

not holding my breath either. Get over excited every time a big day is announced then the Gibbs luck kicks in aka no luck.

Quick Q, if this didnt come along would the majority be happy with their clubs anyway & not consider changing? Just a thought


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 26, 2013)

When is the announcement?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 26, 2013)

already been done, if you werent notified then tuff







end of the week


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			not holding my breath either. Get over excited every time a big day is announced then the Gibbs luck kicks in aka no luck.

Quick Q, if this didnt come along would the majority be happy with their clubs anyway & not consider changing? Just a thought 

Click to expand...

Sound like you have about as much luck as me with these things. I tell you what mate I look forward to buying you a pint at the fitting day, as our luck must change sometime soon..........:cheers:


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Quick Q, if this didnt come along would the majority be happy with their clubs anyway & not consider changing? Just a thought 

Click to expand...

I think its more about the limited opportunity of having a full professional fitting by the manufacturer throughout the bag that is the most appealing and attractive and if that takes shots off your current handicap and progresses your personal game forward, which is what we all strive for, then its a huge opportunity not to be missed. 

When you go to a club pro, as I did, he will almost inevitably be biased to a particular brand, mine is, and as such being new to the game he will only promote the one brand and then match what he believes to be the correct model within that brand.  The choice of shafts will be limited to the obvious regular or stiff and off you go.

But as you progress with your game over the next 12-18 months or more, will those same clubs be as well matched and will how they have been fitted at such an early point in your game be now the right loft, lie or even shaft?

My pro kitted me out with K15 woods, draw biased heads to compensate the slice but, after taking lessons elsewhere, my set-up was changed, my address changed and I now no longer slice, so the K15's were diagnosed incorrectly and solely as a band aid.

Dependent on how quickly you have taken to the game, fitting in my experience can be too early for some people as it is inevitable that you will change many things with your set-up, address and swing in those first month/year/s and will possibly then find that your swing has slowed down and you no longer suit a stiff shaft etc. 

My large cavity back G20's are forgiving and in general a very good club, although they now look a little "chunky".  

Do I think there is more mileage in my game and do I think by changing to clubs that are fitted out completely by a manufacturer to match my now more settled way I go about playing will bring my handicap down, by god yes


----------



## louise_a (Feb 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Quick Q, if this didnt come along would the majority be happy with their clubs anyway & not consider changing? Just a thought 

Click to expand...

Quite possibly will change if I can afford too, I chose my clubs last year mainly because I liked the feel of the grips.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Quick Q, if this didnt come along would the majority be happy with their clubs anyway & not consider changing? Just a thought 

Click to expand...

No choice but to mate , cant afford to change , want a new driver but everything takes planning now .. no big deal if i dont get picked tho will carry on as if comp never happened , no choice but to ...

If the worst thing that happens to me this year is not to get picked for new clubs , id be very happy man ha .. 
Whats meant for you wont pass you by ..


----------



## One Planer (Feb 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Quick Q, if this didnt come along would the majority be happy with their clubs anyway & not consider changing? Just a thought 

Click to expand...

Too late :ears:


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

My first purchased new set were TM RAC and had a full TM bag at one point inc wedges and 2 different Rossa putters, my current set up includes TM forged irons and a TM hybrid and all that puts me off their driver is the colour.

People are quick to knock TM but their stuff is decent, they aint a leading manufacturer for nothing.

BTW - i aint entered


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Quick Q, if this didnt come along would the majority be happy with their clubs anyway & not consider changing? Just a thought 

Click to expand...

Depends on how drunk I was and if Ebay was available to browse....ahh no wait thats not me , who could it be??


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 26, 2013)

Am i the only one who keeps looking to see if they have any emails-even though Paul said end off the week ?#candreamscometrue?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 26, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			Am i the only one who keeps looking to see if they have any emails-even though Paul said end off the week ?#candreamscometrue?
		
Click to expand...

No your definately not the only one. I've never checked my email so much. 
Going to be aong week.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 26, 2013)

Proberly be for many of us congratulating the 4 winners  rather than the other way around, but you never know


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 26, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			No your definately not the only one. I've never checked my email so much. 
Going to be aong week.
		
Click to expand...


Mizzy ball results are this week aswell , if anyone that has entered both is lucky enough to recieve mail ,  then reading before wetting oneself is advisable


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 26, 2013)

Taylormade or ball testing - has to be taylormade all the way -lot a love for TM


----------



## One Planer (Feb 26, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			Taylormade or ball testing - has to be taylormade all the way -lot a love for TM
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather have the Mizzy ball test myself but each to their own


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 26, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Mizzy ball results are this week aswell , if anyone that has entered both is lucky enough to recieve mail ,  then reading before wetting oneself is advisable 

Click to expand...


I didn't apply mizzy balls test left that for mizzy fanboys.......


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I'd rather have the Mizzy ball test myself but each to their own 

Click to expand...

rumour is they are crap though Gareth


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			Am i the only one who keeps looking to see if they have any emails-even though Paul said end off the week ?#candreamscometrue?
		
Click to expand...


Make sure you check the spam folder, how bad would it be if the email hid itself away in there


----------



## stevelev (Feb 26, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			Am i the only one who keeps looking to see if they have any emails-even though Paul said end off the week ?#candreamscometrue?
		
Click to expand...

I've gone as far as finally putting PUSH emails on my phone so if anything comes through I'll instantly be made aware of it. #pickmepickmepickme


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 27, 2013)

well lads @ lasses according to Paul he is selecting the lucky 4 tomorrow , i guess we will be looking at our inboxes tomorrow all day , just hoping we are the one !! congrats in advance to the winners -and i really really hope one is me #taylormade4life


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a night without sleep for me then....


----------



## Rooter (Feb 27, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			well lads @ lasses according to Paul he is selecting the lucky 4 tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what the selection criteria is? One cat1 one cat2 etc etc? Wo wrote the most compelling reason to be picked? who offered the best bribe? (joke!) Anyway, if I am not lucky I am going to console myself by buying a new club on the weekend! Either way, I will be a getting at least one new taylormade club soon!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			well lads @ lasses according to Paul he is selecting the lucky 4 tomorrow , i guess we will be looking at our inboxes tomorrow all day , just hoping we are the one !! congrats in advance to the winners -and i really really hope one is me #taylormade4life
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			I wonder what the selection criteria is? One cat1 one cat2 etc etc? Wo wrote the most compelling reason to be picked? who offered the best bribe? (joke!) Anyway, if I am not lucky I am going to console myself by buying a new club on the weekend! Either way, I will be a getting at least one new taylormade club soon!
		
Click to expand...


I reckon the selection criteria will be who can make the most pleading posts on this thread, you two should be down as definites!!:rofl:


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it too late to enter this now? I only just spotted it. I'll send my entry in just in case!

In any event, good luck to all entrants, it really is a wonderful opportunity for the (incredibly) lucky winners whoever they may be.

Thanks to GM for another superb testing day offering!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 27, 2013)

therod said:



			I reckon the selection criteria will be who can make the most pleading posts on this thread, you two should be down as definites!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Shut it mr anti-taylormade And just want free clubs!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Shut it mr anti-taylormade And just want free clubs! 

Click to expand...


I prefer the title cynic:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 27, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			well lads @ lasses according to Paul he is selecting the lucky 4 tomorrow , i guess we will be looking at our inboxes tomorrow all day , just hoping we are the one !! congrats in advance to the winners -and i really really hope one is me #taylormade4life
		
Click to expand...


Or #YOUR1 ....


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck to everyone who entered!

I've booked the 15th off ready as, in the likely event I'm not chosen, I'll go and console myself on the Surrey Golf Tour.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Good luck to everyone who entered!

I've booked the 15th off ready as, in the likely event I'm not chosen, I'll go and console myself on the Surrey Golf Tour.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh good luck everyone, 4 out of the billion that entered aint great odds but 4 lucky people gonna be smiling


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 27, 2013)

yeah i agree lol


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 27, 2013)

Too far for me, I hope it is  regular members who get this offer as it seems there is a lot who only post when their is free stuff going.


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Too far for me, I hope it is  regular members who get this offer as it seems there is a lot who only post when their is free stuff going.
		
Click to expand...

Controversial, but a fair point.

I was speaking to someone a tthe weekend who said that MikeH said a while ago that it was normally randomly picked regardless of post count or how long they'd been on the forum.


----------



## 19th hole (Feb 27, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Too far for me, I hope it is  regular members who get this offer as it seems there is a lot who only post when their is free stuff going.
		
Click to expand...

I have posted very little on this forum but read through the threads almost daily. I was fortunate enough to be selected for the Titleist 913 driver fitting a while back. Although, I only put my name on the hat because I was in the market for a new driver.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 27, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Too far for me, I hope it is  regular members who get this offer as it seems there is a lot who only post when their is free stuff going.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## stevelev (Feb 27, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Too far for me, I hope it is  regular members who get this offer as it seems there is a lot who only post when their is free stuff going.
		
Click to expand...


As others have said, its names in a hat for most, luck of the draw. For the PYB comp last year you had to write 200words. I think it being a competition there may be some legality to discounting certain members of the community based on post count or duration of membership.

I post sporadically, enter most comps, have been on here for several years and there are people who been on here less than a 1/3 of what I have and posted twice as much. Some people don't have the time to come on each day or week to post, some wont be drawn in to idle garbles. Other post simple +1 and that counts as a post.

MAybe instead of +1 or agreements we have a like/dislike button.

Anyway back on track, good luck to ALL those who enter and I just hope I'm a lucky sod this time round. More than happy to make the 400 mile round trip.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 27, 2013)

and then I post a load of waffle daily Steve 

quantity over quality for me lol (just kidding as I do manage to post the odd belter once in a while)


----------



## stevelev (Feb 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			and then I post a load of waffle daily Steve 

quantity over quality for me lol (just kidding as I do manage to post the odd belter once in a while)
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder what time Paul gets into the office :mmm:

It feels like Christmas morning with a bit of nerves thrown in.

Its going to be a long day until................


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah it will be proberly followed by dissapointment  normally in my case anyway


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			I wonder what time Paul gets into the office :mmm:

It feels like Christmas morning with a bit of nerves thrown in.

Its going to be a long day until................
		
Click to expand...

I know that feeling. This feels like the chance of a lifetime for a Taylormade fan like me, whos, last 7 drivers and 5 sets of irons have been Taylormade....


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I know that feeling. This feels like the chance of a lifetime for a Taylormade fan like me, whos, last 7 drivers and 5 sets of irons have been Taylormade....
		
Click to expand...

I like it, still working an angle up until the deadline


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 28, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I know that feeling. This feels like the chance of a lifetime for a Taylormade fan like me, whos, last 7 drivers and 5 sets of irons have been Taylormade....
		
Click to expand...

I like those TM MP33s


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

I am out early to play, so will havew to wait until this afternoon to find out that I have not been picked.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I like those TM MP33s  

Click to expand...

That is for the winter. The TM are sat in the cupboard..........:fore:


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I know that feeling. This feels like the chance of a lifetime for a Taylormade fan like me, whos, last 7 drivers and 5 sets of irons have been Taylormade....
		
Click to expand...

My god man your worse than me, a great plug reply BUT, your already converted so they don't need you, their after Ping meat like me to cross over


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

are they announced by email, off to work in the sticks now so wont be able to check online, should get emails though.

I dont usually beg but

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease pick me, santa missed me last year so am due a treat for being a very good boy 

(God loves a trier)


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			are they announced by email, off to work in the sticks now so wont be able to check online, should get emails though.

I dont usually beg but

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease pick me, santa missed me last year so am due a treat for being a very good boy 

(God loves a trier)
		
Click to expand...

i was just about to write the same question - spooky oh and the bit at the end maybe


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 28, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			i was just about to write the same question - spooky oh and the bit at the end maybe 

Click to expand...

I'm guessing it's going to be an email to the address you sent the application from. Gonna be checking th'old inbox all day!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			My god man your worse than me, a great plug reply BUT, your already converted so they don't need you, their after Ping meat like me to cross over 

Click to expand...

Yeah but that just shows how much I want this chance to fall my way.

I suppose it is like me not being a Ping lover then getting the chance to get fitted by them, not sure if I would enter that competition as I have always said that Ping are for old men. But then again......... someone at my club has just got a full set of Ansers from driver down to wedges and they look sweet, when is the Ping fitting competition?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I like those TM MP33s  

Click to expand...



:rofl: :rofl:

Good luck one and all and hope there are some finger nails left by time.

These comps have been announced via email direct to lucky people who are then left to reveal themselves to the masses previously.

Least everything will be able to be uncrossed today one way or other! :lol:


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder if PAUL feels like santa today ? i guess he already knows who he has picked . anyway as many have said good luck


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 28, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			I wonder if PAUL feels like santa today ? i guess he already knows who he has picked . anyway as many have said good luck
		
Click to expand...

He will definitely know by now. He may have even sent out the E-mails while having his breakfast, so the lucky few already know. If he is sending htem out early doors I hope it is before 9 o'clock as I am playing htis morning and will not be able then to check my E-mails until this afternoon.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

playing, i am stuck at work just keep coming back to office and checking  paul


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

STOP posting, every time I get an alert I'm thinking crap, someone's announcing they've won.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			STOP posting, every time I get an alert I'm thinking crap, someone's announcing they've won.
		
Click to expand...

sorry fish - no more posting promise


----------



## Scouser (Feb 28, 2013)

Unless post just to annoy fish...


----------



## Midnight (Feb 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Unless post just to annoy fish...
		
Click to expand...

People would not do that. Would they?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2013)

Why would anyone post for sake of it on this thread. :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Fish, how are you?

LOL

Not sure if Paul feels like santa, i would say more like God! If god was real, (he's not, when will people realise its just DOG spelled backwards!) but i am sure thats the feeling that paul has this morning... he is like a modern day Jimmy Saville, only not if you know what i mean... can he fix it for you!?

PS. I do realise that comparing Paul to Jimmy has probably scuppered any chance i had of winning!!


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

Damm phone - keep getting junk emails on my phone - but its NOT the email i would like ,#putmeoutoffmymiserypaulplease


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 28, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			Damm phone - keep getting junk emails on my phone - but its NOT the email i would like ,#putmeoutoffmymiserypaulplease
		
Click to expand...

Dude you realy need to chill your going to burst an ulcer 


Hi fish , nope not Paul ..


----------



## Scouser (Feb 28, 2013)

Push email a wonderful invention lol


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2013)

.................. Just checking :thup:





........ And I haven't even entered


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			STOP posting, every time I get an alert I'm thinking crap, someone's announcing they've won.
		
Click to expand...

 + 1


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 28, 2013)

Canary_Yellow said:



			+ 1
		
Click to expand...

Sorry


 :rofl: oh no ive done it again sorry


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

Dont you just hate those constant PPI emails ! :angry:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 28, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			Dont you just hate those constant PPI emails ! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I just hate people who post on this thread for the sake of posting.........:temper::sbox:




:smirk:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2013)

As its such fun watching this thread what's the odds on no emails until late afternoon? :lol:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 28, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			As its such fun watching this thread what's the odds on no emails until late afternoon? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Or that the emails have already been sent and that Paul has to wait for everyone to have received them and confirm that they can attend before posting on here.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 28, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			As its such fun watching this thread what's the odds on no emails until late afternoon? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I think the Cleveland one was after lunch for those that entered that. He's gonna have to sift through A LOT of emails for this one so even if he starts now (and presuming he reads every email) it probably wont be until lunchtime at the earliest no?


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Or that the emails have already been sent and that Paul has to wait for everyone to have received them and confirm that they can attend before posting on here.
		
Click to expand...

i hope not lol


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			I think the Cleveland one was after lunch for those that entered that. He's gonna have to sift through A LOT of emails for this one so even if he starts now (and presuming he reads every email) it probably wont be until lunchtime at the earliest no?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right.

Presumably TaylorMade have told him they want the 4 golfers each to be of a different ability - so he's going to have to first filter everyone into their category and then make the selection after that.

Is this kind of thing normally a random draw? I suspected that it may not be on the basis each entrant was required to state why they think they should be chosen. Irrelevant if it's a random draw surely?

Even though I know my chances of selection are low to say the least, I still can't stop checking the forum and my emails!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 28, 2013)

Scrap that. 









I have just received an email. And am ecstatic!!!!!!!

      

THANK YOU SO MUCH GM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woosey (Feb 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Scrap that. 









I have just received an email. And am ecstatic!!!!!!!

      

THANK YOU SO MUCH GM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## PaulOHagan (Feb 28, 2013)

Morning all

I've spent the morning going through all of the emails and have selected the following golfers...

jimbob.someroo 
Darthvega
Rooter
G1BB0

Thanks for all the entries and keep a look out for more opportunities coming up.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Scrap that. 









I have just received an email. And am ecstatic!!!!!!!

      

THANK YOU SO MUCH GM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats!

I think that's me out of the running as I have not received an email.

Good luck to all those yet to check their inboxes!!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 28, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			Morning all

I've spent the morning going through all of the emails and have selected the following golfers...

jimbob.someroo 
Darthvega
Rooter
G1BB0

Thanks for all the entries and keep a look out for more opportunities coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats to all 4 of you!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2013)

Can i hear a whoop whoop!!??!!

I am buzzing! cant wait!! thanks Paul and GM!!!! Gibbo, Darth and Jimbob, I will see you guys on the in a few weeks!!!!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats mate!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			Morning all

I've spent the morning going through all of the emails and have selected the following golfers...

jimbob.someroo 
Darthvega
Rooter
G1BB0

Thanks for all the entries and keep a look out for more opportunities coming up.
		
Click to expand...

good work fellas, pleased for you Scott, your love of the TM is rewarded:thup:


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

well what can i say - nothing totally dissapointed again


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			well what can i say - nothing totally dissapointed again
		
Click to expand...

chin up mate, if it's any consolation Rooter will have a current bag full of TM stuff he will need to re home, there may be a trickle down, watch the for sale section


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 28, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			well what can i say - nothing totally dissapointed again
		
Click to expand...

Would you really expect any other outcome? I'm quite irrationally disappointed too though I must say.

The way I see it though, freebies are a bonus, I expect to have to earn everything I want the hard way and if I am ever lucky enough to get something like this then brilliant, but I won't be relying on it or expecting it.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done to all who have been selected.

I, for one, hope you have an excellent day at the fitters and the shineys help you get your handicap moving in the right direction :thup:


----------



## woosey (Feb 28, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Well done to all who have been selected.

I, for one, hope you have an excellent day at the fitters and the shineys help you get your handicap moving in the right direction :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, be interesting to see what drives you get fitted for - wonder if they will offer the tour shafts


----------



## Siren (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats guys!


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

forgot to say well done to 4 . but still totally gutted ,but ha thats life


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 28, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			jimbob.someroo 
Darthvega
Rooter
G1BB0

Thanks for all the entries and keep a look out for more opportunities coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Well done guys hope ye have a great day , Gm usualy make it one to remember .. looking forward to hearing about it ..


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats to the Chosen Few. Hopefully your new kit will herald the dawn of a new era and get your game back in Smolensk.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2013)

I am intreagued about this from Pauls opening message: "There will also be one or two memorable suprises to add to the experience"

Tour player asking me for tips??


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I am intreagued about this from Pauls opening message: "There will also be one or two memorable suprises to add to the experience"

Tour player asking me for tips??
		
Click to expand...

Did they not tell you that you have to do the fitting naked???

:rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I am intreagued about this from Pauls opening message: "There will also be one or two memorable suprises to add to the experience"

Tour player asking me for tips??
		
Click to expand...

You have to pay for the clubs ha ha , bet youl never forget that ..


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

News that G1BBO has been selecting has sent shares in eBay into freefall economists announce that there has not been a decrease in share value this dramatic since the demise of Enron 

Congrats guys I know you'll have a great day :thup:


----------



## SimonC (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who was selected, I'm not jealous in the slightest...........................well maybe just a little.

Enjoy the day, looking forward to reading the results of the fittings.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2013)

Fantastic! What a wonderful opportunity, thank you GM, hope we do you proud.

Look forward to seeing Jimbob, Rooter and Gibbo :thup:


----------



## mattdeeks (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations guys, have a good day out. Gutted......


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 28, 2013)

Guess I'll be moving forward with the look at the G25 driver then......


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I am intreagued about this from Pauls opening message: "There will also be one or two memorable suprises to add to the experience"
		
Click to expand...

the suprise is you are getting a new bag full of all the latest kit, completely custom fitted to you. You will hit the ball better &  further, and will look awesome, like a golfing god (with yellow shoes)   :thup: 

however 3 weeks after the fitting when you get delivery it will be obsolete as TM will have launched a new updated, upgraded range :rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2013)

Big question is... What irons did Jimbob recently buy that will soon be surplus...?


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2013)

therod said:



			the suprise is you are getting a new bag full of all the latest kit, completely custom fitted to you. You will hit the ball better &  further, and will look awesome, like a golfing god (with yellow shoes)   :thup: 

however 3 weeks after the fitting when you get delivery it will be obsolete as TM will have launched a new updated, upgraded range :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You bitter as well ?

Well done to the chosen few, and nice to see that some regulars that support the forum meets have been included. When I nudged Paul in that direction I was hoping he would include me though.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2013)

richart said:



			You bitter as well ?

Click to expand...

I'm always like this !!! I would love to have seen you with all the kit, cutting edge yellow shoes, RBZ 2 driver, 3 wood, Rocketblades Irons...... topped off with a flat cap :thup:   like a young Tom Watson reinvented for the 21st century 

I've nominated you for the Trendy golf make over, your M&S thermals could do with an upgrade


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2013)

therod said:



			I'm always like this !!! I would love to have seen you with all the kit, cutting edge yellow shoes, RBZ 2 driver, 3 wood, Rocketblades Irons...... topped off with a flat cap :thup:   like a young Tom Watson reinvented for the 21st century 

I've nominated you for the Trendy golf make over, your M&S thermals could do with an upgrade
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 28, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Big question is... What irons did Jimbob recently buy that will soon be surplus...? 

Click to expand...

haha, some pretty old Ping S58's to replace my S59's ... Only really got them cos they were dirt cheap though ... and to try Project X shafts ...  stop stop stop 

I'm not rising to it


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done to the chosen ones. Good to see some forumers get picked who contribute to the forum and make me laugh from time to time 

Would love to of seen Gibbos reaction when he opened the email :rofl:  They might be asking him to help developing new clubs with the amount hes bought, sold and tested out 

Looking forward to seeing the pictures/write up.


----------



## tallpaul (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			Morning all

I've spent the morning going through all of the emails and have selected the following golfers...

jimbob.someroo 
Darthvega
Rooter
G1BB0

Thanks for all the entries and keep a look out for more opportunities coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats guys have a fab time and keep us posted.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done to the lucky ones!
I'd like to say I'm not jealous........ But I can't!
Enjoy :thup:


----------



## Matty (Feb 28, 2013)

Very best of luck to all who enter, I'm gutted as I'll be in work wishing I was at Wentworth


----------



## LIG (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats to the lucky foursome! 
Looking forward to seeing the vids of you talking to the interviewer. Apparently, the camera puts 20lbs on you!!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats to the 4 of you.

As others have said, it's nice to see 4 active posters chosen. I really am pleased for you all.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 28, 2013)

LIG said:



			Congrats to the lucky foursome! 
Looking forward to seeing the vids of you talking to the interviewer. *Apparently, the camera puts 20lbs on you!! *


Click to expand...

The good news keeps coming for Gibbo!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done guys enjoy your day.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats all who won. What a fantastic prize & looking forward to reading about the day.

I think Gibbo posted he was off to work so won't know yet - will be good to see his reaction.

If that guy who is talking about rebuilding the Titanic needs some scrap iron and steel to use Gibbo will be able to donate all his Ebay purchases now - probably enough to make 2 ships


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 28, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			Morning all

I've spent the morning going through all of the emails and have selected the following golfers...

jimbob.someroo 
Darthvega
Rooter
G1BB0

Thanks for all the entries and keep a look out for more opportunities coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Huge congrats guys!!


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done guys and LOOK OUT EBAY GIBBO'S COMING but this time he's selling!!!!!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Well done guys and LOOK OUT EBAY GIBBO'S COMING but this time he's selling!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Surely he won't sell the gear before he's been fitted for it!!


----------



## scratch (Feb 28, 2013)

Look...never mind all this TM game improver crap, what about the proper prize...the Mizuno balls!!!

C'mon Paul, who have you picked? Tell me, tell me, I can keep a secret!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done the chosen ones   I do mean it honest 

Just back in from our 10 hole sweep, was the bridesmaid in that also with 20 points 

Off to kick the cat now.....


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done to the chosen few. I hope you have a great time, in fact I am sure you will have a great time with all that shiny new stuff.

Really chuffed for GIBBO, met him a few times at meets and I know he will be over the moon at being selected. How are you going to spend your free time now you do not need to trawl Ebay buying everyone else's old junk.......


----------



## Region3 (Feb 28, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			How are you going to spend your free time now you do not need to trawl Ebay buying everyone else's old junk.......

Click to expand...

What previous history makes you think already having a set of clubs prevents more eBay purchases?


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done to those selected. Can`t wait to here all about it in due course.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2013)

Region3 said:



			What previous history makes you think already having a set of clubs prevents more eBay purchases?    

Click to expand...

He's got a point you know :thup:


----------



## Svenska (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done lads! What a great gig that'll be, would have loved to have been selected myself but oh well. The last time I had a Taylor Made club was an old Burner about 12 years ago, I was about to hit my 2nd shot in to a par 5 and a swan came out of nowhere and bit me, the little b@stard. Never touched the clubs again since! Haha


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 28, 2013)

Can the remaining 99.5% of the forum go back to slagging off TM for the stupid names and ridiculous claims they allegedly make now?


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can the remaining 99.5% of the forum go back to slagging off TM for the stupid names and ridiculous claims they allegedly make now? 

Click to expand...

Not until the other 2 surface and confirm they are going, there may be a reserve list


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Not until the other 2 surface and confirm they are going, there may be a reserve list 

Click to expand...

#clutchingatstraws

Jimbob, Darth and myself have responded, can you really see G1BBO turning round and saying no now??

I cant wait for him to get online later!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Not until the other 2 surface and confirm they are going, there may be a reserve list 

Click to expand...

Oh, didn't realise that...

Erm, did you know my favourite golfer is Justin Rose, he hits it so far with those TM clubs of his, much further than he would with other clubs.  And as for his clothes and shoes, all I can say is what a fox, he makes George Clooney look like Ian Dowie mostly due to the gear he has on.

Any good?


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 28, 2013)

if there was a reserve list i still wouldnt get picked #gutted maybe it was because i like TM i never got chosen ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done to all 4 of you im sure you will have a fantastic time,and i really look forward to
hearing all about it.

Now the 4 have been chosen perhaps all the beggars and whingers that say they never win anything,
and all the ones that have 20 posts in 2 or 3 years can get on with there lives now.
This was a fantastic prize and im glad its gone to forum regulars.


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats to the 4 who have been chosen, like others have said good to see it some of the more regular posters and not those that pop up just for these opportunities.

Any of these should always be seen as a bonus, the opportunities some have had are just amazing and we are all fortunate to have a chance to put our names in the hat for those that appeal to us (whens the next Scotty fitting hehe)


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wooooooohoooooo
Get in there. Can you tell I am quite chuffed. Region sent me a text so 1st opportunity to get online via phone. I was a miserable sod earlier on a right crappy job then suddenly I was like a kid at Christmas. Thanks Gm :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

My son is having my clubs as he is joining the golf club in 2 weeks so makes it even sweeter. 

For me it's about the whole experience as I am sure it will be unforgettable


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Wooooooohoooooo
Get in there. Can you tell I am quite chuffed. Region sent me a text so 1st opportunity to get online via phone. I was a miserable sod earlier on a right crappy job then suddenly I was like a kid at Christmas. Thanks Gm :thup:
		
Click to expand...

See you on the 15th G1BBO!!!  made my morning slightly better too!!!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Now the 4 have been chosen perhaps all the beggars and whingers that say they never win anything,
and all the ones that have 20 posts in 2 or 3 years can get on with there lives now.
This was a fantastic prize and im glad its gone to forum regulars.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			Congrats to the 4 who have been chosen, like others have said good to see it some of the more regular posters and not those that pop up just for these opportunities.
		
Click to expand...

agree with both of these, I know it's 'random' but it really should go to a contributor 

looking forward to the Gibbo garage sale


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Wooooooohoooooo
Get in there. Can you tell I am quite chuffed. Region sent me a text so 1st opportunity to get online via phone. I was a miserable sod earlier on a right crappy job then suddenly I was like a kid at Christmas. Thanks Gm :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Congrats Gibbo - I'm delighted for you, as I'm sure is everyone else.

I'm also intensely jealous so make the most of it!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 28, 2013)

Gratz guys, have a great day ne:


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			See you on the 15th G1BBO!!!  made my morning slightly better too!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Scott! Just last week on the 1st at West Hill with therod , we were saying wouldnt it be lovely if one of us would get picked. You lucky git:whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done to the lucky 4, I will keep tryting and entering.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Nice one Scott! Just last week on the 1st at West Hill with therod , we were saying wouldnt it be lovely if one of us would get picked. You lucky git:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Will let you have a swing when we play again!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

so I have 14 days to sort my swing & improve my looks.... haha

looking forward to meeting Rooter, Darth & Jimbob, I am sure it will be a superb experience as no doubt others who have done similar will attest to.


ooooh I could crush a grape


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 28, 2013)

so I have 14 days to sort my swing & improve my looks.... haha



No more blaming the clubs and swapping them every week now your getting a fully fitted set Gibbo.

Well done mate :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats to all 4 of you , look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 28, 2013)

Bar stewards, I mean congrats to you all !


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done chaps.

Four new contenders for the longest drive at GM meets?


----------



## stevelev (Feb 28, 2013)

More than happy to offer my services as a stand-by!!! LOL

Well done to the lucky 4, I'm sure you'll have an amazing experience. Another quality offering from GM.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			so I have 14 days to sort my swing & improve my looks.... haha

looking forward to meeting Rooter, Darth & Jimbob, I am sure it will be a superb experience as no doubt others who have done similar will attest to.


ooooh I could crush a grape 

Click to expand...

Well done GIBBO I am really pleased you got to be one of the fantastic 4. Look forward to seeing you at the next meet all blinged up with your new clubs and your fancy shoes.......:cheers:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

indeed Adey and many thanks for all the kind words chaps, it is appreciated 

Just having a beer and feeling pretty darn good. Got 2 rounds this weekend, I bet a play a blinder with my current clubs now lol


----------



## mchivers (Feb 28, 2013)

How long before somebody has too much beer and buys a Taylormade bag on ebay


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 28, 2013)

mchivers said:



			How long before somebody has too much beer and buys a Taylormade bag on ebay
		
Click to expand...

If GIBBO is drinking then I would say within the next couple of hours.............................

and just to tempt you mate

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-Tayl..._Sporting_Goods_Golf_Bags&hash=item565361062f


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

nope, I have a luvvly jubbly Stewart W3







oh wait, the colours will clash


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			If GIBBO is drinking then I would say within the next couple of hours.............................

and just to tempt you mate

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-Tayl..._Sporting_Goods_Golf_Bags&hash=item565361062f

Click to expand...

He won't last 18hrs waiting for that, he'll need a quick fix 

Don't they get a bag to put all the newbies in?

Oooo 1 more post


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

jesus Fish, 2k in how long!! your a posting machine!

right lets get this straight, ebay has nothing of interest (except maybe an s1 watch in APril time), I have no clubs to sell as down to one set total and they are going to my son after the TM/Adidas day. The clubs from that day will stay put until either I peg it or they fall apart or both. (unless I hit single figures and needed to change which will never happen)

so there


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			jesus Fish, 2k in how long!! your a posting machine!

right lets get this straight, ebay has nothing of interest (except maybe an s1 watch in APril time), I have no clubs to sell as down to one set total and they are going to my son after the TM/Adidas day. The clubs from that day will stay put until either I peg it or they fall apart or both. (unless I hit single figures and needed to change which will never happen)

so there 

Click to expand...

Congrats mate, enjoy it. You should!


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Got 2 rounds this weekend, I bet a play a blinder with my current clubs now lol
		
Click to expand...

No chance........



G1BB0 said:



			so I have 14 days to sort my swing & improve my looks....D
		
Click to expand...

No chance and no chance.........:ears: :rofl:

Well done mate........chuffed for you! :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rick, you should change job and be a motivational speaker 

thanks m8, may have to get together sometime afterwards so you can check it all out


----------

